# Lizards > General Geckos >  Powder blue tokay hatchling

## Homegrownscales

So I've been working on this Dh project for a few years now and were finally at the stage of hatching eggs. The dh's I've been working with are Lucy/powder blue hets. I raised up a few female and a male dh and paired them with some of my other tokay morphs. Yesterday this little man/girl came out. This is from my dh x powder blue pairing. He's still pretty dark but right now he looks purple and velvety. I'll get some pics up here as soon as he lightens up!
Enjoy!

----------

_akaangela_ (08-27-2011),_purplemuffin_ (09-12-2011),YOSEF (08-27-2011)

----------


## YOSEF

.....as a kid my parents bought me a VERY large Tokay. This thing would make that sound they are famous for..tokaay...

eventually I could hold it with no problems....even sitting watching tv.

I have NEVER seen one as large since.

Mazel tov on your baby.  

Yosef

----------


## wolfy-hound

He's PURPLE!!! How cool is that! I can't wait to see more pictures.

----------


## akaangela

I would LOVE to have one like that  :Very Happy:   He is stunning!!!!

----------


## K2exotics

S/He is awesome.. cant wait for updates.. just another one of my wish list animals that now has a new color I want them in.. thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Ga_herps

Powder blues are one of my favorites in my collection. Keep us posted on your little one.

----------


## Homegrownscales

Terrible picture but they still like to stay dark until nighttime. They're doing really well getting big now. Here's a powder with an odd green "cousin". The greens started powder blue too. And are now a weird olive. I have a few of each. From two double het mothers x powder blue visual male. Both have no green genetics in them so the only thing I'm thinking is the greens are also 50% het Lucy. So the greens may have the Lucy gene messing with my colors. Sort of a visual het marker. Where as the blues are just blues.  Arg. But both are patternless (awesomeness) and both Give me more cool stuff to play with ( even more awesomeness) 
This is what happens when I start dinking around. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Homegrownscales

Here's another of the two only a couple months ago. 
And another. Gosh they get big fast. 



Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Homegrownscales

Thought she was looking nice even in dark that blue sheen really glows. I can't wait for this girl to come of age. 

Enjoy!


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## Homegrownscales

Now hitting around 8 months. The girls are just looking amazing. 




Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## cdavidson9

That last pic is just stunning... WOW!!! yay for awesomeness  :Smile:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Thanks! This has been my pet project for a few years now. Starting off with the original pairing of a Pb male x Lucy female. Hopefully soon I'll start seeing the babies from a dh male x Lucy female. It's been exciting the whole ride but to see these girls really blossom is great. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Beautiful!

----------


## John1982

Beautiful animals you've got there! I'm glad tokays are finally getting some love and CB availability. They're definitely one of the cooler geckos out there!

----------


## Homegrownscales

> Beautiful animals you've got there! I'm glad tokays are finally getting some love and CB availability. They're definitely one of the cooler geckos out there!


Thanks!
I really love working with my toks. They're by far one of the coolest geckos out there. Even the normals are drop dead gorgeous and The morphs are just spectacular.  They are not as wide spread as my uhh other addiction the balls. 
They really aren't as feisty as they try to come off as either. They're protective of the eggs and well themselves. But once you get them out of the cage they're great to free handle. 
I love seeing the group of cb breeders grow,  toks have been totally under appreciated for a long long time. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

